# Problème au lancement de Windows avec Boot Camp



## Yul_Lmr (14 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
Je suis sur un iMac 27" de 2017 sous MacOS 10.15.7. Je fais l'installation de Windows avec Boot Camp et jusque là tout va bien. Windows se lance et je crée mon profil utilisateur, puis Boot Camp me propose de faire l'installation de tous les drivers pour rendre les composants compatibles avec windows. Pour finaliser l'installation des drivers, un redémarrage est nécessaire, donc je redémarre l'ordinateur. C'est la que les problèmes arrive !
L'ordinateur redémarre et je veille bien à ce qu'il démarre sur le disque Windows, le logo Windows apparait avec le petit cercle de chargement, puis tout disparait, le cercle de chargement revient et s'arrête quelques secondes plus tard en amorçant son arrêt par plusieurs coupures (comme si ça lagait d'un coup quoi). Après ça l'ordinateur redémarre encore. Si j'insiste trop sur le démarrage du disque Windows, la page d'options avancés apparait mais le redémarrage depuis celle-ci n'est pas plus efficace. Je me retrouve donc à redémarrer une dernière fois l'ordinateur pour aller sur le disque MacOS, sans aucune idée de comment résoudre se problème...
Merci d'avance si vous réussissez à trouver une solution !


----------



## Yul_Lmr (18 Octobre 2020)

Je suis nouveau sur le forum, je m'y suis pris de la mauvaise façon en publiant ce problème ou c'est juste que personne n'a de solution à proposer ?


----------

